# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Tập tành chế cánh tay ro bot gắp phôi, mong cả nhà giúp đỡ

## Tuấn

Kính các cụ, rảnh rỗi thì em chưa nhưng nông nổi thì em rất sẵn ạ. Nghe mọi người chế cánh tay rô bốt chi đó em cũng rủ mấy cha nữa đú theo, xem thực ra cái cánh tay robot nó là cái giống gì, có cách gì điều kiển nó ạ.

Mục đích là em iu khoa học thui, không chạy được thì hơi buồn 1 tẹo, còn ăn may mà nó gắp được cái phôi nặng khoảng 1- 2kg thì hay quá ạ.

Nhóm bọn em có 3 tên, 1 tên chả biết gì về cnc cả, đang trong quá trình xóa mù... 2 thằng còn lại đang âm mưu chế con này để hắn có cái mà nghịch, nhỡ đâu...

Trưởng nhóm là lão Huyquynhbk, em thì đun nước, pha trà cho các sư huynh kiêm hóng hớt bên ngoài.
Dụng cụ chế cháo thì có phay, mài, tiện, cắt dây này nọ ...
Phần điện thì Hbs 86 cho nó lành cái đã, servo tính sau ....

Mẫu chôm chỉa thì là cái này :



Sải tay khoảng 1m gì đó. Vật cần gắp max 2kg. Còn nó gắp như thế nào thì em cũng chưa tìm hiểu ợ.




Tính từ dưới lên trên, khớp số 1 dùng hbs86 8Nm, hộp số 1/59 chôm của lão Hung1706


Khớp thứ 2 là con hộp số chôm của lão Nam CNC từ lâu phết òi, mã của nó FAS35- 119  F0AB310 HW8381295A chi đó, em tra mãi chả thấy catalo của nó ở đâu cả.

Cái thứ nhất thì thấy lực hướng tâm nó chịu kha khá, chắc là chịu được cái cánh tay mấy chục ký xoay xoay, còn cái thứ 2 em đoán mò tỷ số truyền là 1/119 gì gì đó, chạy con hbs86 8Nm chắc cũng nâng được cái tay lên xuống.

Khớp thứ 3 chưa có ợ

Khớp thứ 4,5 lão Huyquynhbk đặt mua của cụ nào trên 4r í, nghe bảo hộp số 1/100, động cơ 66 hay 69 vexta chi đó, hy vọng là nâng được cái phôi 2kg.

Tạm thời bọn em chỉ có thế, nhờ cả nhà xem giúp có chỗ nào chưa ổn thì chỉ giúp cho bọn em với. Củm ơn cả nhà ợ.

----------


## ronaldinho_07

em thấy ngoài hà nội có 1 lô 6 con abb,20tr 1 con,cũng to to sao ko mua luôn xác ậ ?

----------


## ngocbh2001

Dùng phần mềm gi điều khiển vậy bác
Thế đôi dép dùng vào việc gi ta?

----------


## plchmikeyword

> em thấy ngoài hà nội có 1 lô 6 con abb,20tr 1 con,cũng to to sao ko mua luôn xác ậ ?


Ở chỗ nào vậy bác

----------


## ngocbh2001

Cánh tay robot lúc này hot rồi đây

----------


## Tuấn

> em thấy ngoài hà nội có 1 lô 6 con abb,20tr 1 con,cũng to to sao ko mua luôn xác ậ ?


Xác nó chạy servo, trình bọn em không đủ để chạy, mà thay step vào thì không biết có thay được không ợ. Để xóa mù CNC thì chế 1 con học phí cũng chấp nhận được.

----------


## anhcos

Món hay đó bác,  nếu như công việc của nó cố định thì tính tóan cũng khó lắm. 
Nhưng nếu hay có thay đổi thì phải có món gì đó  bài bản hơn để tính.
Món này chủ yếu vẫn là toán và hình học giải tích.

----------

huyquynhbk, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Món hay đó bác,  nếu như công việc của nó cố định thì tính tóan cũng khó lắm. 
> Nhưng nếu hay có thay đổi thì phải có món gì đó  bài bản hơn để tính.
> Món này chủ yếu vẫn là toán và hình học giải tích.


Chỗ anh bạn có cái lò rèn, công việc là chỉ gắp phôi từ khuôn này san khuôn kia bác ạ. Anh này cũng định mua mấy con ro bot về phá ra xem nó có cái gì bên trong, nhưng em sợ mua về rồi đắp chiếu chứ chưa chắc đã nhanh hơn chế. Nếu làm được phần cơ rồi thì mới tính đến phần điều khiển.
Các máy kê cách nhau 1m, nếu mỗi máy 1 con được thì cũng là ổn rồi. Mùa hè ở HN nóng lắm bác, đứng không còn khó chịu nữa là đứng bếp lò rèn.

Hy vọng là làm phần cơ xong cho nó chạy ổn ổn thì có cơ hội nhờ các cao thủ phần điện tham gia ạ. Được nữa rồi thì lúc ấy mới tính nhân nó lên bằng cách chế hay mua xác ạ.

----------


## CKD

Nếu mô hình scara robot thì em hiểu nguyên lý & điều khiển tạm Ok roài. Thử nghiệm mô phỏng thuận/nghịc ok, lập trình thì vẽ lưu đồ di chuyển trên CAD xong chuyển thành G-Code, controller điều khiển các khớp như cnc thông thường thôi, nên controller nào cũng chạy được. Chỉ còn khâu thử nghiệm thực tế là vẫn chưa vì chưa có robot. Định làm mà lười + thiếu gạo.
Scara thì có thêm giải pháp dùng luôn linuxcnc, cook kinematics để nội suy trực tiếp luôn.

Nếu arm robot thì em chưa thử vì chưa có quỷ đầu tư thử nghiệm. Nhiều bật quá nên em cũng chưa nghĩ được cách simulate được. Và lý thuyết em cũng chưa hiểu hết  :Smile: .

Gắp phôi em nghĩ scara với 3 bật tự do là đủ sức để gắp rồi.

Nếu arm 6 bật thì... lập trình trực tiếp thì chưa nghĩ được giải pháp hiệu quả. Chứ teach step by step thì được  :Smile: . Em đang nghĩ đến việc cầm tay chỉ việc cho robot, cũng là một cách teach, nhưng trực quan, nhanh & chính xác hơn.
Vụ teach này thì có thực nghiệm với arduino  :Smile: . Điều khiển arm robot (cũng arduino luôn) nhưng chưa kết nối được với mô hình robot thục tế.. nên vẫn chỉ ở mức ý tưởng.

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## CNC FANUC

nếu chỉ cần dùng gắp phôi để từ chỗ nầy qua chỗ khác thì đơn giản thôi ah, còn vừa để gắp phôi lại vừa phổ cập với xóa mù món robot 6 bậc tự do e là cũng vất vả lắm ah

----------


## CNC FANUC

hồi lâu em có nghịch tay robots của mitsu tháo lắp sp của máy mài tròn, nhìn thấy cũng không khó lắm ,chắc lúc đó trình độ của em chưa đủ để hiểu ah

----------


## Tuấn

Lắp 5 bậc thôi bác, còn chạy thực tế bao nhiêu bậc thì bọn em chưa thằng nào biết.

Vụ này khoai nhất phần nặng suất. Mấy năm trước em mày mò chế cái máy gấp tôn 0,3 chun chun thành cái khăn sếp mà choáng với tôc độ gấp tay. Đẻ em tìm cái video gấp tay up lên các bác xem chơi. Thợ thủ công gấp tay nhanh kinh hoàng, em lục hết cái google mà chưa thấy có mẫu máy nào khả thi cả.

Vụ này nói làm chơi là không có khiêm tốn tí nào đâu ạ, để nhanh bằng đưa phôi thủ công cũng còn xa lắm mới hi vọng đạt được.
Động tác chỉ có dùng kìm gắp phôi từ 1 vị trí cố định, đưa vào máy, bấm phát cho nó dập xuống, đưa ra vị trí thứ 2 là xong 1 công đoạn. Làm thủ công mất 3 giây. Tầm bọn em chế máy chắc không thể làm được nhanh như vậy.

----------


## CNC FANUC

Ôi vừa nhanh vừa linh hoạt vừa chính xác tam thời bác cứ dùng tay người là ngon nhất, các bác bị nhiễm độc cnc nên hở ra là cnc bác quăng cái video lên đây xem có cách nào khả thi hơn ko

----------


## CKD

@Cụ Tuấn.
Bác làm một cái mô tả, quả thật hôm rồi em có hiểu nhu cầu, nhưng thực tế thế nào thì em chưa nắm rỏ. Vấn đề là tay robot chưa chắc đã hiệu quả vì nếu chế tạo mà không tinh toán thì có chạy được nó cũng chạy như con rùa. Tụi làm robot nó tính toán rất chi ly kết cấu. Để vừa khỏe mà vừa nhẹ để có thể di chuyển nhanh và ổn định.

Em thử mô tả thế này xem có đúng nhu cầu không nhé.
1. Tay gắp phôi từ khay để phôi, phôi đã được sắp xếp ngăn nấp bằng nhiều cách (bàn sau). Cụ thể là luôn có phôi mới tại 1 vị trí cố định.
2. Tay đưa phôi vào máy dập (hay lò nung, hay máy gia công nào khác). Lý do phải dùng máy khâu này là vì môi trường khắc nghiệt, nguy hiểm v.v... Sau khi máy thao tác xong thì bỏ phôi và máy kế tiếp.. hoặc khay để phôi liệu bán thành phẩm.

Tớm lại là các vị trí đều cố định, nhiệm vụ di chuyển phôi từ vị trí A -> B -> C v.v... trong quá trình di chuyển có thể xoay lật các kiểu nhưng không cần di chuyển phức tạp (tức vừa di chuyển, vừa xoay lật, phối hợp nhịp nhàng đồng bộ).

Nếu nhu cầu chỉ có vậy. Đề xuất của em là:
1. Kết nối & bố trí các máy gia công thành 1 truyền.
2. Gắp thả & di chuyển phôi không cần dạng tay máy phức tạp, chỉ cần scara hay thiết bị gắp phôi tự động dẫn động = khí nén hay servo tùy thích.

Lợi điểm là cả phần cơ - điện - điều khiển đều đơn giản hơn -> chi phí đầu tư, chế tạo, thử nghiệm, nghiên cứu hạ -> xác suất thành công cao hơn nhiều so với việc tập trung vào phần arm robot.
- phần cơ thì chỉ bao gồm cơ cấu gắp nhả phôi, di chuyển dựa trên các linear actuator, điều khiển khí nén on/off hoặc các motor đơn giản.
- nếu có thì cũng di chuyển trên tọa độ decarte, mô hình cartesian đơn giản hơn rất nhiều so với arm theo tọa độ cực (polar coordinates).
- việc lập trình và tái cơ cấu cũng đơn giản hơn nhiều. Đơn giản nhất chỉ cần các công tắc hành trình, timer, logic controller (PLC). Thích phức tạp thì dùng cnc controller nào cũng được, lập trình với g-code với cartesian thì.. g-code đơn giản thôi, không có tính toán gì phức tạp.

Còn nếu đặt mục tiêu chế cháo cho vui nhân tiện nghiên cứu này nọ thì.. làm càng phức tạp càng tốt. Nhưng e là dự án dài hơi và khi nó chịu chạy rồi có ứng dụng được không thì... còn lâu mới khẳng định được. Nhất là team nghiên cứu chỉ mới có vài thành viên chuyên cơ khí..  :Big Grin: .

*À.. còn vụ ứng dụng mài hoặc đắp trên biên dạng phức tạp thì.. có giải pháp khác ... nếu chịu làm thì em tham gia xúc tới bến.*

----------

huyquynhbk, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

@CKD:

Tình trạng hiện tại nó thế này bác :




Đầu dây chuyền có một người đút phôi qua cái hộp dài dài, 2s sau nó thòi ra đỏ lòm, người thứ 2 gắp nó cho vào cái máy dập cho một phát, bỏ sang bên cạnh, người tiếp theo cũng cầm kìm gắp bỏ vào máy mình rồi đạp chân 1 phát nữa, cứ thế 5-6 công đoạn thì xong cái sản phẩm.

Ý tưởng triển khai trong tương lai theo hướng kiểu thế này :




Có một cái trục tròn tròn to đùng nó xoay cái bàn, trên bàn để 8 cái tay hay chỉ đơn giản là trục XY, miễn làm sao nó kẹp được phôi.

Vì cái phôi nó có cái cán không cần dập, nên mỗi cái tay nó kẹp cái sản phẩm cố định ở chỗ đó. 

Nó gắp sản phẩm từ băng chuyền, đầu băng chuyền vẫn có người đút phôi qua cái hộp dài dài ...

Cái bàn quay cái tay đến máy thứ nhất, dừng lại, nó đút vào, dập uỳnh một cái, rút ra. Quay đến cái máy dập thứ 2, dừng lại, dập uỳnh phát nữa, tiếp tục đến cái cuối thì xong, nó quăng vào cái thùng hay gì gì đấy ở cái chỗ trống em không vẽ.

Ví dụ có 5 cái máy thì mình làm 8 cái tay, đoạn cuối các cánh tay không kẹp gì cả, xoay đến chỗ băng chuyền nhặt phôi lên thôi.

Để làm được việc này đầu tiên chủ nhà cần có chút khái niệm về việc mình định làm. Có khái niện rồi mới có thể kết hợp với dân chuyên nghiệp làm dây chuyền này được, còn không thì mệt lắm. 

Chủ nhà cũng không có ý định tự chế cái dây chuyền này, đám bọn em cũng không đủ trình độ lẫn thời gian để làm. Cái này phải dân chuyên nghiệp rồi bác ạ. Hy vọng là trong quá trình chế cháo, tìm hiểu cánh tay ro bốt anh bạn em sẽ tìm được nhóm cao nhân nào đấy trên 4R chịu ra tay kết hợp làm thì vụ này mới mong có cơ thành công.

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## CKD

Nhu cầu này tay XY em nghĩ là đáp ứng được nhu cầu, lại đơn giản & khã thi với anh em ta nhất



Hơn tẹo thì cái này


Cái này thì giải pháp hiện có của em để nó vận hành Ok là dùng CAD/CAM đã được cook lại. Xuất g-code cho nó chạy theo tọa độ cực là Ok. Controller thì bất kỳ con 3axis nào cũng chạy được  :Big Grin: 

Còn muốn lên mức này


Con này thì hơi thừa với nhu cầu chuyển phôi như trên. Nhưng phủ kim loại, hay sơn phủ cho bề mặt phúc tạp thì con này ngon á.
DIY con này cũng không khó.. nhưng muốn nó chạy nhanh & linh hoạt thì không đơn giản & chi phí không rẻ à.
Lên đến tầm này thì săn lùng ôm xác nó về, cùng lắm là thay mớ servo & controller mới cho nó.

----------

Gamo, huyquynhbk, Tuấn

----------


## secondhand

Chi cho phức tạp vậy, nó chỉ thục ra thục vào rồi xoay thôi mà.

- Nếu scara robo thì hộp sô phải đồng bộ cho cả 5 tay, mà cái này hàng bãi tìm hơi bị khó hơn nữa giá lại đắt.
- Dây nhợ cho 5 tay nó xoay thì thế nào ???
- Dùng ray vitme combo thì thục thò chậm => phôi mất nhiệt (đến cái thứ 5 chắc nó đen thui )
- Còn gì nữa từ từ nghĩ ra

Theo mình nghĩ thì cần xilanh hơi ray trượt là đủ dùng
- Nhanh, gọn , lẹ, dễ tìm, giá thành rẽ
- Dây nhợ ko rườm rà, có thể xoay vô tận
- Lập trình ko quá phức tạp.

Chắc có lẽ mình còn lạc hậu nên có suy nghị đơn giản thế, nếu bác Tuấn thông cảm suy nghĩ của e thì có thể hòa nhịp cùng bác để soạn 1 bản phối Bolero, còn nếu bác chơi tone Đô mà e chơi tone Re thì e chuyển qua chơi ca cổ cải lương cho lành ạ  :Big Grin:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Chi cho phức tạp vậy, nó chỉ thục ra thục vào rồi xoay thôi mà.
> 
> - Nếu scara robo thì hộp sô phải đồng bộ cho cả 5 tay, mà cái này hàng bãi tìm hơi bị khó hơn nữa giá lại đắt.
> - Dây nhợ cho 5 tay nó xoay thì thế nào ???
> - Dùng ray vitme combo thì thục thò chậm => phôi mất nhiệt (đến cái thứ 5 chắc nó đen thui )
> - Còn gì nữa từ từ nghĩ ra
> 
> Theo mình nghĩ thì cần xilanh hơi ray trượt là đủ dùng
> - Nhanh, gọn , lẹ, dễ tìm, giá thành rẽ
> ...


Nhất trí với bác, để em tìm hiểu theo hướng này xem có gì hay hay không bác nhé. Ùi vụ dây nhợ cho nó quay đúng là em chưa nghĩ đến bác ạ, bi chừ nghĩ lại thấy ... chít òi. 

Cái này là em bắt chước cái máy rót sữa bên em hay lắp, nó xoay xoay nhưng mà khớp xoay cho sữa chảy xuống nó có mỗi 1 cái, còn dây điện một bó cho mỗi con máy thì đúng là chết thật ạ.

Vụ xy lanh khí thì để em đếm lại xem có cách nào ... À mà 5 cái máy nó cùng dập 1 nhát, rút ra, xoay, dập nhát nữa... bác để em hềnh dung từ tư ... tẩu hỏa nhập ma thì em toi hì hì ....

Hé hé hé càng ngày dự ớn của bọn em càng .... khả thi hơn roài  :Smile:

----------


## cestlavie

Làm kiểu như này thì hơi tốn tiền

----------

Gamo, huyquynhbk, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Làm kiểu như này thì hơi tốn tiền


Ui cụ kiếm đâu ra cái video hay thế, đội ơn cụ he he, cái này khả thi phết  :Smile:

----------


## anhcos

Cao thủ xuất hiện rồi.

----------


## huyquynhbk

cái này hình như ở công ty Legroup trên KCN quang minh cụ Tuấn ah.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Xếp máy thẳng, hay vòng cung thì miễn sao tiết kiệm không gian nhất thôi.
Chứ mớ robot nó đứng yên, xoay vòng vòng như dây truyền rót sửa làm gì cụ.

----------


## Tuấn

> Xếp máy thẳng, hay vòng cung thì miễn sao tiết kiệm không gian nhất thôi.
> Chứ mớ robot nó đứng yên, xoay vòng vòng như dây truyền rót sửa làm gì cụ.


Hì, em biết em sai òi mừ  :Smile:

----------


## secondhand

> Hì, em biết em sai òi mừ


Chả có gì sai! Phật còn có nghìn tay, robo 8 tay thì ăn nhằm gì. Cứ cho nó xoay tròn như dập thìa thôi

----------


## CKD

Không biết các cụ còn hứng với robot không, không thấy cập nhật tin tức.

Gởi đến các bác mô hình nghiên cứu Robot Arm 6axis




Em thì đang đeo đuổi kế hoạch dài hơi Scara Robot có  3axis thôi ạ. Dự là nó có thể làm vài trò này:
- Laser cutting & marking.
- Mill CNC.
- FDM 3D printer.

Nếu thành công thì em triển Scara Robot plasma cutting  :Big Grin: .

Đã nghiên cứu mô hình chuyển động & tính toán, bước đầu đã xuất được G-Code để chạy theo vector 2D rồi  :Smile: . 3D thì chắc cũng thế thôi vì scara chỉ có 2 bật là chuyển động góc, bật còn lại Z vẫn là linear.

Kế hoạch kế tiếp là dùng controller là Arduino, input trực tiếp XYZ, biên dịch và chạy lệnh với 2arc & 1 linear. Kế tiếp nữa là lên linux CNC.

----------

duonghoang, Gamo, huyquynhbk, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Cái vụ này đang chờ chính chủ đăng nhập và cập nhật tiến độ thôi bác. Đồ mua cũng đủ rồi. Em và cụ Quỳnh đánh trống múa rồi thui ợ. Về sau phát triển như thế nào, làm gì tiếp thì chính chủ phải tự quyết định thôi, sản xuất thật nên em không dám góp ý gì cả.

Bác CKD mà kiểm soát được 2d cũng là ứng dụng nhiều lắm rồi, cánh tay nó cắt được plasma thì tiết kiệm không gian rất nhiều so với máy plasma cnc truyền thống. Còn 3d được thì quá là hay.

Năm nay em dọn dẹp nốt đống máy đang làm dang dở, hy vọng là xong kha khá chút, càng ngày em chế máy càng nhanh hơn trước nhiều rồi. Sang năm dưng thêm cái xưởng con con nữa, chế thêm vài cái máy hàn, máy mài nữa là  được òi  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Em có được đề nghị làm Arm Robot Plasma Cutting. Cơ mà 6 axis, với di chuyển toàn là góc với cực. Việc dạy cho nó chạy được thì em không bàn vì làm được. Cái cần là phải làm chủ được controller và chuyển giải pháp CAD/CAM từ phức tạp thành đơn giản.
Đánh giá nhu cầu thấy chỉ cần mô hình Scara là đủ đáp ứng nên em chỉ dừng ở đó. Mục tiêu là làm hẵn luôn Controller, nếu bí quá là làm lớp trung gian, nhận tính hiệu 3, mô phỏng lại thành chuyển động 3D rồi tái xuất lại với 2arc & 1 linear.

Các bước em đã làm thế này, hy vọng chia sẻ tẹo kinh nghiệm cũng như hót lên cho anh em thấy sai mà góp ý.
- Cơ mà em trước học toán dốt mà sao nhìn vào cái mô hình scara robot em thấy nó toàn là tam giác.. nên hiểu được tẹo. Em vẽ ra giấy vô số trường hợp, rồi vạch nó thành tam giác rồi... hình học giải tích  :Wink: . Tính tay nhiều trường hợp oải quá. Em đã làm mô phỏng với Excels, nghe có vẻ lạ nhể. Em trước có một thời gian làm phụ việc cho vài đứa kế toán, nên cái gì dính tới số là em lôi excels ra giải. Scara cũng thế thôi, input là số và out ra là số. Chẵng những vậy còn mô phỏng tọa độ = đồ thị nữa cơ  :Big Grin: . Tính thuận & nghịc thì nó ra trùng kết quả. Quá mừng cho đội "may quá".
- Bước kế tiếp em cook thằng SheetCAM, cho nó biết cách giải hình học rồi lượng giác. Xong em vẽ vài cái vector kêu nó tính thử, out ra cho em đâu khoảng vài trăm cái tọa độ. Biết làm gì với nó bây giờ? Em lại giở trò với Excels các cụ ạ... co cái đống ấy vào excels rồi em lại dùng nó vẽ mô phỏng lạy. Ôi may quá... nó vẽ lại cái vector giống cái em đã quẵng vào sheetcam.

Về cơ bản đến lúc này thì em tạm kết luận là em đã có thể Make Scara Robot Plasma Cut được rồi. Nhưng em chưa có máy nên tạm để đó đã.

Hiện em đã sưu tầm được mớ hắc mô níc gì đó bé xíu, nghe lão Nam xờ pín bảo là nó ngon & không độ rơ gì đó. Dự định làm dùng làm con scara bé, tầm với khoảng 400-500mm, không gian làm việc chắc được 200x300mm hoặc hơn. Để làm mẫu vật nghiên cứu.

Ngoài ra em còn mày mò ra cách dùng Arduino làm Controller cho nó nữa ạ, hầu như là được, chỉ chờ có máy thật để chém gió nữa thôi.

Do cái dự ớn này.. được đề nghị mà em không chốt được thời gian hoàn thành nên không được cấp gạo.. nên em chỉ làm khi nổi hứng. Nên khi nào kết thúc em chẵng trả lời được. Mỗi khi hứng thì em dành cho vài ngày... đặt mục tiêu rồi làm mãi cho đến khi ra kết quả thì lại xếp xó tiếp.

Còn arm 6axis thì.. ngoài việc teaching cho nó thì em có biết chút chút... mấy cái khác em ứ biết nên tạm câm nín  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo, huyquynhbk, Tuấn

----------


## Gamo

Hohoho.... hóng công trình thế kỷ...

----------


## Tuấn

Em đang âm mưu chế tay robot kiểu này các cụ ạ :





Phần khó nhất chắc là thủy lực, tiếp theo có lẽ phải mua cái máy hàn nhôm để làm khung cho nó nhẹ nhẹ tí  :Smile: 
Em mới nghịch hàn nhôm có 1 lần, thấy dễ nên bỏ luôn. Nghe đâu Duyra không hàn được thì phải hay sao ý  :Frown: 

Tháo ra lắp vào khá pờ rồ :

----------


## anhcos

Cái video của bác mà gọi là tay thì thấy không chính xác, nhưng món này thấy không khó lắm.
Mình cũng sắp làm 1 cái có 4 khớp xoay nhưng chỉ trình diễn nên chả lo lắm, cứ nhớ tọa độ rồi phi ngẫu nhiên tới.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## cestlavie

Các robot công nghiệp cũng phần lớn chỉ là jogging với teaching thôi. Bác cứ tự tin lên  :Big Grin:  





> Còn arm 6axis thì.. ngoài việc teaching cho nó thì em có biết chút chút... mấy cái khác em ứ biết nên tạm câm nín

----------


## terminaterx300

> Phần khó nhất chắc là thủy lực, tiếp theo có lẽ phải mua cái máy hàn nhôm để làm khung cho nó nhẹ nhẹ tí 
> Em mới nghịch hàn nhôm có 1 lần, thấy dễ nên bỏ luôn. Nghe đâu Duyra không hàn được thì phải hay sao ý


Nhôm đura thường hay gọi hay nhôm hàng không thực tế ko phải chỉ có 6061 mà là 2024. cao cấp hơn thì 7075. hay vài thằng nữa mà em méo bik.  :Cool: 

6061 thì thầy gg bảo là hàn tốt bạc àh. còn 2024 với 7075 nghe ko ổn lắm.

----------

Tuấn

----------

